# Work table on casters



## Logan 400 (Aug 10, 2019)

I have wanted to build a metal work table that had all the tools and welder handy. I used what I found in the metal pile. The top structure is 2x2x1/4 angle frame with 2x2x1/4 welded together to make 2x2x1/4 tube. I drilled 3/8 holes and welded all thread nuts for clamping points.



The legs are also 2x2x1/4 welded together below the 1x3 tube support to form a 2x2x1/4 tube to support the caster plates.
The drawers were removed from a craftsman work table and a frame built to add them to the work table frame.


I then added more 1x3 tube steel for the shelf and clamp support. I also added 1x3x3/16 flat bar for supporting the grinders and clamps.

I used 1/2 flat bar to make the cable supports. I installed boxes and conduit for a quad outlet on each side. I have already discovered I will be adding an outlet under the shelf to supply power to the mig welder. I'm going to use it as is for a while before I unload it and paint. View of all 4 sides going counter clockwise.


----------

